# las vegas off the strip  restaurants



## cmdmfr (Jan 17, 2011)

My wife and I are going to Vegas in May and would like to find some places to eat off the strip  any suggestions


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 17, 2011)

My favorite restaurant in Vegas is Rosemary's.  It's about 6-7 miles west of the Strip on Sahara.  From the outside, it's just a hole in the wall in a strip mall.  On the inside, you'll find incredible food and outstanding service.

They've changed things around a bit since the last time I was there, but at the time they had a fabulous prix-fixe lunch menu for $25, plus they had coupons on their web site.  Now, they're only open for lunch on Fridays.  I don't see coupons on their site, but they do sell gift cards at Costco ($80 for two $50 cards).


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd like to know if you want inexpensive, midprice, or what.  Also where you are staying would help.  Do you have any favorite types of food?  How about eating at taverns?

To start with, how about another special place, Todd's Unique.  Best described as "Strip food without Strip prices."  It is chef owner operated (as is Rosemary's).

For BBQ, our "go to place" is Memphis BBQ.  It is a three restaurant chain (I go to the Warm Springs location) owned by Mike Mills, multi winner of Memphis in May.  His BBQ ribs have such a good rub you can eat them nekkid.  But its up to you.  They also have fantastic combo plates, and they come in small and large.  They also serve a Southern Country Breakfast on weekends.  

If you don't mind sitting at high top tables, there are many PT's Pubs and PT Gold's around town.   Really good wings, with a multitude of sauces, thin crust pizza, and many other things including really interesting specials.  Also a good place to hoist a few beers.  Another such place is Village Pub.

My favorite tavern is Black Mountain Grill. Very plush, upscale like a hunting lodge with a fireplace.  You don't even know it is a tavern unless you look hard.  They have a full service menu, including my faves, a grilled portobello sandwich and a stuffed portobello dinner with wild rice.  They also have ribs, steaks, a ton of salads including a classic spinach salad, etc.  Tuesdays from 3 to 9 PM is "two for one."

Like Chicken fingers?  Raising Cane's is the place.  It is on Las Vegas Blvd just south of Warm Springs (on the way to South Point or M).  It is in front of the outlet mall.  If you like chicken fingers, that's all they serve besides sides and beverages.  They are always hot and juicy.  They only serve one sauce, but boy, what a sauce!!!  

There are many more places, so tell me what you like.

Fern


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 17, 2011)

We are very partial to Lowry's which is about two blocks off the strip.  It is very close to The Westin Causarina.


----------



## markbernstein (Jan 17, 2011)

I was just in Vegas a week ago, as part of a bachelor party gathering.  We were staying at the Tahiti, on Tropicana west of the Strip, and had two good dinners at McMullen's Irish Pub, which is next to The Orleans.  If Irish food and drink is to your taste, I recommend it.  (If you also like Irish music, John Windsor, who performs Saturday and Sunday night, is very good.)


----------



## rbeach44 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Ellis Island*



cmdmfr said:


> My wife and I are going to Vegas in May and would like to find some places to eat off the strip  any suggestions



We've always enjoyed breakfast at Ellis Island Casino and Brewery on Koval between Flamingo and Harmon. It was recommended to us as a "locals favorite" and we heartily recommend their steak and eggs.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are a few that we enjoy.

Bootlegger Bistro On the south end of the Strip, near the Outlet Mall.


Bahama Breeze Hughes Center Drive off Flamingo 

Original Pancake House  The one we have been to a couple of times is on Charleston at Decatur (though there are others around Vegas).

Blueberry Hill  There are 7 around town.  They are a diner type place.


King's Fish House It's a California fish chain, but there is one in Henderson by Green Valley Ranch.

Landry's another seafood chain, but we like it.  It's on Sahara, just across from Palace Station.

Two Guy Fieri choices from Diners, Drive-ins and Dives, Four Kegs Pub & The Coffee Cup in Boulder City (of the two this is my favorite) 



Grimaldi's Pizza in Henderson (a recommendation from Fern) another small chain. 

There are LOTS of off Strip choices.  I am glad to see you are willing to get out and explore the city.  Vegas is a lot more than Las Vegas Blvd.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 17, 2011)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




rbeach44 said:


> We've always enjoyed breakfast at Ellis Island Casino and Brewery on Koval between Flamingo and Harmon.


Our favorite at Ellis Island is the not-on-the-menu $6*.*95 sirloin steak dinner. 

For years that was the No. 1 deal shown every month on the list of Las Vegas Top 10 Values. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## stevedmatt (Jan 17, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> Our favorite at Ellis Island is the not-on-the-menu $6*.*95 sirloin steak dinner.
> 
> For years that was the No. 1 deal shown every month on the list of Las Vegas Top 10 Values.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




Also pretty good BBQ at a great price with quantities almost inedible, and it comes with a 22 ounce microbrew.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 17, 2011)

There are a number of nice places to eat in Town Square on LV Blvd. south of Mandalay Bay and across the street from Calloway Golf.  I really like Brio and Tommy Bahama Cafe but there are several other good restaurants as well as some nice bars and a multi-screen movie theater. Here's a list of all the restaurants there.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 17, 2011)

Karen G said:


> There are a number of nice places to eat in Town Square on LV Blvd. south of Mandalay Bay and across the street from Calloway Golf.  I really like Brio and Tommy Bahama Cafe but there are several other good restaurants as well as some nice bars and a multi-screen movie theater. Here's a list of all the restaurants there.



You are right there are lots of places at Town Square.   

I have been to two, Brio & Miller's Alehouse. 

Like you, I can recommend Brio, but Miller's (yuck in my view). 

I will have to try out the Tommy Bahama Cafe, as well, I'd like to try the Cadillac Ranch.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 17, 2011)

ricoba said:


> I will have to try out the Tommy Bahama Cafe,


Rick, if you go there, go for lunch as the prices are more reasonable. I love to eat outside on their patio.


----------



## bkellyb (Jan 17, 2011)

Ellis Island and Mr. Lucky's at Hard Rock for good cheap food.  Mr. Lucky's has an off the menu special, Gambler's Special, Steak/Shrimp, salad, and side for $7.77.  I agree with Michael on Rosemary's and also Casi Amore(? Spelling) on Tropicana for a nice meal with a unique atmosphere.  Also Casi Amore will provide limo service free if staying on the strip.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 17, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Rick, if you go there, go for lunch as the prices are more reasonable. I love to eat outside on their patio.



I have been to Brio, both times for lunch.

One time on the patio during the summer, drinking an excellent mojito and people watching and a second time inside when the weather was rainy and blustery.

So, I will keep the tip about Tommy Bahama for lunch as well. 

Town Square is a nice place to sit on a patio and people watch.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 18, 2011)

Lotus of Siam on Sahara east of the Strip (near the Stratosphere) is allegedly the best Thai restaurant in north America.  We ate there for lunch, had the buffet, everything was good.  But we do not have sufficient Thai cred to comment on the "best in NA" moniker.

Martorano's at the Rio is classic old school Italian.  It was pricey but very good.  Had read yelp reviews stating the place to be deafening, but we found the ambience relaxing.  Service was not impeccable but was pleasant enough. The allegation here was "the best meatball in America" and I am pretty sure that actually is true.

We also ate Sunday breakfast buffet at Boulder Station.  Everything was surprisingly good, nothing innovative, but standard buffet fare with lots of options, very good food and a great price at $9 a person.  There was a huge line (50-75 people deep).  BTW, we would have never waited that long (for anything, not even Space Mountain, lol), but were with a poker-playing aunt who took us to the VIP line.  

H


----------



## ricoba (Jan 18, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Lotus of Siam on Sahara east of the Strip (near the Stratosphere) is allegedly the best Thai restaurant in north America.  We ate there for lunch, had the buffet, everything was good.  But we do not have sufficient Thai cred to comment on the "best in NA" moniker.H



I have been there as well.  I had dinner there one evening and am surprised to find out now that I ate in North America's best Thai restaurant, considering what a dumpy location it's in!


----------



## heathpack (Jan 18, 2011)

ricoba said:


> I have been there as well.  I had dinner there one evening and am surprised to find out now that I ate in North America's best Thai restaurant, considering what a dumpy location it's in!



Yes, Mr. Heathpack did not want to eat there when we arrived, the place looked pretty grim from the outside!  But inside, decor was totally fine.  We wish we'd ordered from the menu, but we were hungry and sucumbed to the buffet.  Next time maybe.

H


----------



## ricoba (Jan 18, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Yes, Mr. Heathpack did not want to eat there when we arrived, the place looked pretty grim from the outside!  But inside, decor was totally fine.  We wish we'd ordered from the menu, but we were hungry and sucumbed to the buffet.  Next time maybe.
> 
> H



That run down plaza is the home of the infamous Green Door.  

I will leave it up to others to post their reviews of the Green Door.    I personally have no experience with that type of establishment!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 18, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> My favorite restaurant in Vegas is Rosemary's. It's about 6-7 miles west of the Strip on Sahara. From the outside, it's just a hole in the wall in a strip mall. On the inside, you'll find incredible food and outstanding service.
> 
> They've changed things around a bit since the last time I was there, but at the time they had a fabulous prix-fixe lunch menu for $25, plus they had coupons on their web site. Now, they're only open for lunch on Fridays. I don't see coupons on their site, but they do sell gift cards at Costco ($80 for two $50 cards).


I'm actually signed up for their emails and just got one today.

It looks like the Friday Lunch Prix Fixe menu is now $28. I'll copy and paste the menu below, and you'll see what I mean by incredible food. The Prix Fixe dinner is $55.



> *STARTERS*​
> Root Soup with Italian Piave Cheese, Celery Root Chips & Infused Chive Oil
> -OR-
> Moroccan Spiced Yellowfin Tuna Tartar with Jasmine Rice, Slow Roasted Tomatoes, Avocado, Watercress & Homemade Green Curry Vinaigrette
> ...


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm guessing the OP isn't that interested, or at least doesn't want to extend any energy in this.  Why do I say that?  I asked :


> I'd like to know if you want inexpensive, midprice, or what. Also where you are staying would help. Do you have any favorite types of food? How about eating at taverns?


And he's yet to post a response, even though other people have blindly tried to help him, too.

You can stick a fork in me, cause I'm done.

Fern


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 19, 2011)

OK Michael, you got me for a future trip to Rosemary's. Fern joined Sam and I for a great meal at Memphis Barbeque when we were there and it was wonderful to meet a Tugger whose posts I have read for years! Also, along with the company, the food was excellent and the prices good.
Liz


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 19, 2011)

I enjoyed the time I spent with you and Sam as well.  Good company, good food, what more can you ask for?

Fern


----------



## TomR (Jan 20, 2011)

Fern:  Have you ever been to the Cadillac Ranch in the Town Square complex?   My friend and I will be staying at Grandview in mid-February and thought we might give this place a try.   We do have Memphis BBQ on our radar too thanks to your postings about it.
Tom


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 20, 2011)

Tom,
No, I haven't.  Do you like Country music and dancing?  Cause there is a huge Country Dance place called Stoney's near there.

If you have a hankering for clam chowder one day, the Oyster Bar at South Point serves some of the best around.  Your choice of white *or* red.  They also have good calamari, seafood diablo, and a grilled cheese sandwich with lobster (share it, its very rich).

There is also a kosher-style deli in South Point  if you have a hankering for a pastrami or some such.  I recently ate there and the meat was great, plus they had Dr. Brown's sodas.

And don't forget the movie theaters at South Point.  If you go weekdays in the afternoon, have a players card, and are over 50, its $3., I think.

Fern


----------



## TomR (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Fern:  Thanks for the info. I love country music and my IPod is full of it.  Unfortunately I have two left feet and my friend ranks country music right up there with a root canal. I think if I took her to Stoney's she would be on the next plane home.   She is more of a rock & roll fan and wants to see the Hard Rock Casino this trip as she has never been there. 

I have been to Grandview a couple times before and like south Point. The only place I have ever eaten there  is at the little sandwich counter near the casino entrance closest to Grandview.  Not sure if it the same deli that you are referring to but it has really  good sandwiches and cookies too.  This trip we plan on eating at Primary Prime Rib as I have a 2 for 1 coupon from the Las Vegas Advisor.  We also plan on seeing a movie at South Point (it has been over 20 years since I last stepped foot in a movie theater so I think it is about time).  

Our last trip to Vegas was in September of last year, staying at the Flamingo Hilton timeshare. We broke up the week by spending two nights visiting Zion and Bryce Canyon National Parks.  This trip we are spending one night in Death Valley National Park.  Helps to get away  from the casinos for a while.

Thanks again for the information.

Tom


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 20, 2011)

If you like Margaritas, plan to eat at Primarily Prime Rib on a Wednesday, Thursday, or Friday, because Miguel's Bar, right outside the restaurant, serves Margaritas for $2. on those nights, and they don't mind if you take it into the restaurant with you   And they *do* have alcohol in them...

Fern


----------



## TomR (Jan 20, 2011)

Great idea Fern.  We both drink Margaritas.  Heck, maybe after 1 or 2 of them, I can get her into Stoney's after all.  
Tom


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 20, 2011)

TomR said:


> She is more of a rock & roll fan and wants to see the Hard Rock Casino this trip as she has never been there.



I hope she won't be too disappointed. It is a small casino and nothing special.


----------



## TomR (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi John.  I think MaryJane is more interested in the rock memorabilia than in the casino itself.  While at the Hard Rock, we may grab a bite at Johnny Smalls as the tapas menu looks interesting.
Tom


----------



## jancpa (Jan 20, 2011)

Johnny Smalls has an all-you-can-eat tapas special for $19.99.


----------



## TomR (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for that information.  Have you eaten there and if so how was it?
Tom


----------



## sparty (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow.. Hands down my favorite cheap eats is Terribles:

http://www.terriblescasinos.com/din.php


----------



## jancpa (Jan 21, 2011)

I personally haven't eaten at Johnny Smalls but the Las Vegas Advisor reports that the food is of good quality and comes fast.  The menu features 50 "small plates" including rock shrimp, barbecued oysters, Kobe beef or sea bass skewers, tuna sashimi, lobster taquito, braised short ribs, chips and dips, sliders, pizza, flat breads and more.  Johnny Smalls is open Wed - Sun, 
5-11 pm.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 21, 2011)

*Cadillac Ranch at Town Square*

We ate there last night and really enjoyed it.  It has a sports bar atmosphere with lots of tv's around. There's a nice looking patio with firepits, too. They have a mechanical bull and there were a few people who tried it--none in our party though.

The food was good and they had a "dinner for two" special for $29.95 that was a good value. You got one appetizer to share, two entrees from a list of about six or seven, and one dessert to share.  You could add two well drinks for $5 more.


----------



## TomR (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the information on Johnny Smalls and Cadillac Ranch.  We are definitely going to Johnny Smalls since we plan on visiting the Hard Rock Casino, and hope to squeeze in the Cadillac Ranch.  Neither of us are "foodies" and like casual restaurants such as these two.
Tom


----------



## MollyBuzz (Jan 22, 2011)

This thread is killing me. I want to come to to Vegas all the time, this now makes me hungry too.


----------



## csudell (Jan 22, 2011)

*few more*

I have 2 to add...

Piero's.  Wonderful Italian restaurant.  Frank Sinatra like singer performs in bar.  NEVER had a bad meal there and go there often.
http://www.pieroscuisine.com

Favorite restaurant in Vegas though is Hugo's Cellar.  In the basement of the Four Queens Hotel on Fremont Street.  All ladies get a rose.  Salads made fresh to order table side.  They serve fruit dipped in chocolate and home made whipped cream for dessert.  MMMMMM.... cant wait for my next trip in May. 
http://www.hugoscellar.com/

Have been to Rosemary's.  Very good but need to be in the mood for "fancy" food.  

Some other great places on the strip... N9NE steakhouse or either of Emeril's restaurants (his Banana Cream Pie is to die for)).


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 23, 2011)

I belong to a dining out circle with three girlfriends.  Once a month we go to an upscale restaurant to treat ourselves.  It is a lot of fun.  Some of them are on The Strip, and some are more local (generally in/near Henderson).

We recently went to Hugo's, and I can definitely say it is a favorite of mine now.  Don't let the casino upstairs deter you.  The restaurant is "old-style," very glamorous, with three table servers, tableside service and more.  We were four ladies "of a certain age" and we were treated like queens.  

I'll write about our latest adventure below.

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 23, 2011)

Last night our dining circle went to Todd's Unique in Henderson.  It is in the front of a strip mall on Sunset just east of Green Valley Parkway (if coming from the west, turn left by Olive Garden, then go around the Olive Garden and turn left so you are near the street again.  It is just east of Olive Garden).

Todd's is a chef owned and operated gourmet restaurant.  Menus change daily, although some items usually continue on.  There is a full bar and reservations are recommended.  

Our dining group started with an appetizer.  This was goat cheese wontons (fried crispy) with a raspberry basil reduction.  It was heavenly.  Next two of the ladies had french onion soup and two split a two color chopped beet and grapefruit salad which appeared as a square block.  Everyone liked these as well.  There were five of us, and we ordered duck with sweet potato puree and a pomegranate reduction, lamb chops (don't remember starch), baramundi (Australian fish similar to halibut) with couscous and two of us had rainbow trout which came with mashed potatoes.  All of them came with mixed veggies (braised cabbage, zucchini, carrot, green beans).  The rainbow trout, as I mentioned, came with mashed potatoes which I don't care for.  I asked if I could substitute, and I was told I could have any starch I wanted because everything was made to order.  I chose sweet corn polenta, which was yummy.  One of the ladies had coffee, one iced tea, and one had ice cream.  The rest of us were too full.

Price?  Without alcohol, but with an appetizer or soup, dinners were under $40., and the quality is top notch.  You'd pay double or more other places in town and not get anything as good.

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 23, 2011)

*South Point Restaurants*

I figured I should put a note here with all the restaurants at South Point.

HOT DOG CART--Operates in Sports Book, afternoons and early evenings generally.  Good dogs for $1. or so.

Kate's Kitchen--Near valet entrance--Ice cream cones, sundaes, milk shakes, etc. using Dryer's (Edy's to you right coasters) ice cream.  Reasonable prices.

Seattle's Best Coffee--Also at valet entrance.  Includes frou-frou coffees.

Coffee Shop--Normal coffee shop menu, also a full Chinese Menu with tasty food from 11 AM onward.  Cab Driver's Breakfast specials late night (cheap).  Lines at "normal hours" on weekends and for late night specials.

Oyster Bar--Both kinds of clam chowder, Seafood Fra Diavolo, calamari, crab legs, fish and chips (using halibut), lobster grilled cheese.  This is a favorite lunch place of mine.

Del Mar Deli--It is a line up to the counter place, good deli meats, bagels, and a bakery, also Dr. Brown sodas.  A favorite of a friend of mine.

Steak and Shake--A burger chain with many burger variations, salads, chicken, thin crispy fries, many different milk shakes, flavored sodas, etc.  

Buffet--Mid priced, includes a Chinese stir fry section and has specialty nights.  Also has other chinese food, carved meats, tomales, taquitos, etc. At various times of year there are promotions which include a bloody Mary for breakfast or wine with dinner.  If you are meeting people and want to talk for awhile, this is a good place for that (I just tip extra and ask if it is Ok.  It always is, of course).

Baja Miguel--A Mexican Restaurant upstairs (elevator available).  Mostly combination plates, very passible food.  Lunch specials include a free Margarita.

Prime Rib Loft--Next to Baja Miguel.  Limited menu, but if you like prime rib this is the place.

Don Vito's--Italian Restaurant with typical Italian pastas and meats.  Service is upscale but dress is still casual.  Another friend considers this their fave.

Silverado Steakhouse--My favorite place for a steak.  Old world steakhouse decor and service, but still not dressy.  Steaks come cooked the way you ask for them, tableside salad service, dinners include salad and potato.  Prices from $30-40.  I definitely recommend this if you want a nice steak dinner at a good price (reservations recommended).

Michael's Restaurant--Named for casino owner, Michael Gaughan.  Was originally in Barbary Coast when he owned that.  This is a top Las Vegas restaurant, and the hotel's gourmet room.  I'd dress nicely.  Waiters wear tuxes, there is tableside service.  They have stone crabs, dover sole, lobster, steaks, the whole thing.  Food is wonderful as is service, and you pay for it.  I went with a group of 18 people and the bill was +/- $2,000 plus tip.  Of course this included alcohol, many appetizers, desserts and more.  It was a "once in a lifetime" thing.

Fern


----------



## csudell (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks Fern.  sent the link to Todd's to my Vegas friends for us to consider on our next trip.


----------



## Marge007 (Jan 23, 2011)

We are heading back to Vegas 1/31-2/10. Thanks so much for all of the recommendations! 
Anyone suggest a truly good Sunday brunch?


----------



## TomR (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Fern for the detailed info on South Point.  We will be next door at the Grandview for the week of February 12 and plan on hitting one or more of these restaurants during our stay.  I have only had take-out at the deli and agree their sandwiches and cookies are really good. 
Tom


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 23, 2011)

One of the best banana split sundaes I have ever had was at Kate's Kitchen in the South Point. You can choose whatever flavors of ice ream and toppings that you want.

The South Point's Coronado Café ( 24 hour restaurant ) has a Prime Rib or Porterhouse special for $12.95 ( 24 hours everyday ). I have eaten the Porterhouse Special. It is not like the steakhouse but it is not bad.


----------

